# dirt scoop



## tamorton

Anyone have any experience with a dirt scoop attached to the 3 point hitch?


----------



## PeteNM

They work pretty good although they don't hold much. If you got time and stay with it lots of material can be moved. The one we had was the size of an old slip but never missed a lick.


----------



## grnspot110

Recently finished restoring this John Deere #20 scoop that Dad bought used in the early 1960's. It was designed for the 20 HP JD model 40 tractors, I'll use it for shows. It's seen more than it's share of hard use in the past!


----------



## bmaverick

The dirt scoop can also be called a pond scoop. The pond scoop has a little more benefit as it can still fit on the 3-pt and can use a long horizontal pole (boom) out over the pond that the scoop tracks onto. 

The pond scoops are a little bigger and can haul more. They tend to be rivals to the FEL in many applications. 

If your 3pt has adjustable length shoulder arms down to the sway arms, then lowering the 3pt below ground level is a plus for making ponds.


----------



## bmaverick

Another option is a full size FEL and a top hydraulic driven dump.


----------

